# What's the secret.... UV resin.(SOLVED)



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I am thinking you are talking fly tying? I have a cheap bottle of UV resin labeled "thin" I got off amazon that seeps into the wraps and dries hard. It is off brand and in a black bottle with green writing if memory is correct as I am away from my desk. I find myself going for this over the thicker standard ones.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Seems like UV cure has set better for me when it’s applied in thin layers rather than a big gob all at once. Try building up a few layers, lighting it up at each step, if you need it to be thicker 

You might try taking it outside in the sun and see how it sets under direct sunlight. Maybe there’s something up with your light. If it sets well in the sun (takes longer especially in lower angle sun like in the winter) but doesn’t with your UV torch, then the light could be the problem.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Try new batteries in the light!!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll try some new batteries. These are a little old. So.... you guys are telling me that I can achieve 100% tack free curing?


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I hate tacky UV resin. I am using this for gluing eyes and I have been using it in a lot of the places I used to use UV 
https://www.amazon.com/Bohning-Platinum-Fletch-Tite-4oz/dp/B000QGKHA6


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Silver creek on the North American Fly Fishing Forum sells a UV cure of his own formulation that a lot of members there give great testimonials. He’s done a long explanation on why his stuff is better than the others. 

Most of the time Loon and Solarez work tack free for me, but if I put it on too thick, tackiness can occur.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> I hate tacky UV resin. I am using this for gluing eyes and I have been using it in a lot of the places I used to use UV
> https://www.amazon.com/Bohning-Platinum-Fletch-Tite-4oz/dp/B000QGKHA6


Seth, I'm afraid if i get some fletching glue then I'll get a mini fletcher..... then I'll have another hobby!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

karstopo said:


> Silver creek on the North American Fly Fishing Forum sells a UV cure of his own formulation that a lot of members there give great testimonials. He’s done a long explanation on why his stuff is better than the others.
> 
> Most of the time Loon and Solarez work tack free for me, but if I put it on too thick, tackiness can occur.


Karstopo, I'll research it. I was trying out solarez for the first time last night. Just a thin coat on nymph wing cases, and it still left some tack. I'll try some new batteries tonight and see if that helps some. Deer Creek UV is another one on my list that gets good reviews.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Alright. It's not the batteries, or my technique. I tried a thin layer, thick layer, short burst, long burst, you name it..... still tacky. The thin seems to have the least amount of tack. I'll try their bone dry next. If that doesn't work out, I give up.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Epoxy should dry hard. I know nothing about UV cure resin, BUT I use in-line UV water treatment at work and, as a result, I know that UV bulbs have a life expectancy after which they don’t kill things effectively. Your UV torch would be the first thing I would change.

Nate


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Epoxy should dry hard. I know nothing about UV cure resin, BUT I use in-line UV water treatment at work and, as a result, I know that UV bulbs have a life expectancy after which they don’t kill things effectively. Your UV torch would be the first thing I would change.
> 
> Nate


According to Silvercreek(forum member that formulated his own UV resin) the issue is called oxygen inhibition. A problem that is apparently inherent in most uv resins. He seems to have formulated a resin that is tack free, but purchasing is pretty black market and availability is hit and miss.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think some of the cheaper lights might not have as much power at the wavelength they advertise. I bought a 15$ light off Amazon that was supposed to work very well, rather than the $30 Loon one. It worked well, but I often had a very slight tack left on the parts, so I got in the habit of post-curing them in the sun when I was finished.

Anyway, my buddy got the Loon travel light (whatever the small one is), and it seemed to do a much better job of being tack-free right off the rip. Not sure if the beam is just more focused on the small Loon light, or the LED more centered on a specific wavelength, but I don't think it is any more powerful overall.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Apply a thin coat of hard as hull or sally Hansen’s after.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

They all have there drawbacks and they all seem to have some issues with feeling tacky from my experience. Others have horrible smells.

It’s all about what compromises you are willing to make.

I have found solarez to be the best fit for me, though I have had some success with the lightest mixes of loon to, but overall solarez is my favorite. The light does matter. I use a $20-30 in light that is made for ladies Gel style fingernail finishes and have been happy with that over the handheld lights.

if you can set any of these flies out in the sun after tying it will usually harder and not be tacky without a coating. Sadly a touch of sally Hansen’s over the uv is the best and quickest way to ensure no tack once it has been cured.


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

The craftsman UV flashlight at Lowe’s works good with solarez for me.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I believe my light is adequate since it cures the resins fully and in a timely manner. I can't remember the name of it or where I got it. Best I can say is that it looks like an Inova x5. Looks like my lowes has the craftsman in store, I'll pick one up after work. What's $10 at this point?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Randall said:


> The craftsman UV flashlight at Lowe’s works good with solarez for me.


Randall, 

If I ever meet you.... we're gonna get weird, you're getting a big 'ol dude hug!! Got home with the craftsman light and all my new solarez resins are curing completely tack free. Loon knot and wader are still tacky, but I expected that. It's a new world.... finally!!! To anyone reading this thread, save yourself a lot of frustration and $$ and get a cheap ass Craftsman uv light ($10 w/batteries) and some Solarez in your desired thickness. Oh happy days!!!!

Randy


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Maybe leave it in a windowsill for the sun to do its work?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Maybe leave it in a windowsill for the sun to do its work?


Read my above post. Problem solved!!


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

I


birdyshooter said:


> Randall,
> 
> If I ever meet you.... we're gonna get weird, you're getting a big 'ol dude hug!! Got home with the craftsman light and all my new solarez resins are curing completely tack free. Loon knot and wader are still tacky, but I expected that. It's a new world.... finally!!! To anyone reading this thread, save yourself a lot of frustration and $$ and get a cheap ass Craftsman uv light ($10 w/batteries) and some Solarez in your desired thickness. Oh happy days!!!!
> 
> Randy


Randy,

I’m glad it solved your issue. With all the knowledgeable people on here I was glad to actually pass along some helpful info. 

Randall


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> Read my above post. Problem solved!!


I need a new light and glue! Thanks for your post!


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Randall said:


> I
> 
> Randy,
> 
> ...



My name is randall /randy too...a lot of times i just use cheap super glue if I'm just locking threads... i also sniff it too


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I found a $10 one at Lowes, I think a Rayovac, that works better than the one that came with my original UV kit. Put flies on the window ledge also helps the cure. Glad you found a solution.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I never liked UV. It just doesn't hold like gel super glue or Sally


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

CCG Hydro is still my go-to, love that stuff, though unfortunately my dwindling supply is not a lifetime quantity. I have not found anything yet that is as thin and penetrative, or that cures as clear and hard and tack-free. Solarez Ultra Thin is the closet match I've found but it is quite as good.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

karstopo said:


> Silver creek on the North American Fly Fishing Forum sells a UV cure of his own formulation that a lot of members there give great testimonials. He’s done a long explanation on why his stuff is better than the others.
> 
> Most of the time Loon and Solarez work tack free for me, but if I put it on too thick, tackiness can occur.


I bought Silver Creek several years back and it was not tacky. I need to buy some more, I thought they quit selling it.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I bought Silver Creek several years back and it was not tacky. I need to buy some more, I thought they quit selling it.


You can try to contacting him at..... *picaboo(at)charter(dot)net and type UV Resin in the subject line. *


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Lowes no longer has the craftsman uv flash light (at least the one local to me)

Is this the one ya'll talking about?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Th


mro said:


> Lowes no longer has the craftsman uv flash light (at least the one local to me)
> 
> Is this the one ya'll talking about?
> View attachment 108790


That might work. I'm more apt to say a light with a reflector cone that consolidates the light from multiple LEDs is the way to go.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

OK,
will someone post a pic of their craftsman light 
I'm off to order some resin, the light in my post came from a Sears web page at $8. and change
_____

I'm going to order this to try out the "UV experience"


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

This is the one.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Is more better? 

On amazon for $16

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SRXHYB...XL3KF2L.jpg&sb-ci-a=B07SRXHYBL#productDetails


----------

